# WIP Self Portrait - 1st attempt



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

The infamous ugly stage haha, started with started with midtones, as I always do, Im using oil on 9"x12" dry brush technique. In this first step I try to not be too picky, just lay down the paint as consistent as possible and find all the midtones, I come back later with the eraser and sharpen edges.









alright, now for a little depth, here I've found the darker shadows, not quite the blacks, then blended everything to apply a uniform shade to my skin using a 5/8" wash brush. Starting to see myself lol.









Ok Ive added some details now, darkened some blacks and used a bit of the eraser to find my edges, time for eraser work and whites and blending everything together.









Alright ive gotten a lotta detail in here and trying to wrap it up.....









Good for now, Ill come back to it after I've stared at it for a while


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

That is amazing! You really have a mastery of this medium.

Thank you for including your process. It's fascinating to see how others approach their craft.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another incredible piece. Wow.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome! Very nice work!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job. I guess the name says it all.


----------

